# Voikko - Vapaa soikko

## Nuteater

Ilmeisesti nyt on työn alla vapaa (GPL) suomenkielinen oikolukukirjasto, Voikko.

Onko jollakulla omakohtaista kokemusta tästä? En vielä itse ehtinyt testaamaan, 

mutta sivujen perusteella softa olisi toimivassa kunnossa. Sepä olisikin hienoa 

kun voisi oikolukea suomea ilman binäärimöykkyjen asentamista, kun ei näistä 

anglosaksien *spell-ohjelmistakaan ole oikein mihinkään mitä tähän kieleen tulee  :Wink: .

Ei kellään portagetaitoisella olisi innostusta tehdä Suomen gentookansalle palvelusta 

ja pykätä tuolle voikolle tarvitsemine kirjastoineen ebuildeja ja vaikka pientä overlaytä?

Voikko kuulemma tarvitsisi testaajia, ja onhan tämä nyt koko kansan puolesta sen verran

tärkeä projekti, että gentookäyttäjien joukosta sellaisia luulisi löytyvän  :Smile: .

----------

## AnXa

kannatan.

En itse ole ikinä tehnyt ebuildeja mutta jos joku voisi...  :Razz:  Kiitos!

----------

## Flammie

Pre-alfa, ei yleiseen käyttöön, testattavaksi, hajottaa koneita ja open-officeja jne. jne. http://www.hunspell-fi.org/gentoo/. Asennusohjeita ei tule ennen kuin paketteja on testattu edes auttavasti. Virheraportteja versioiduista buildeista ei tule lähettää kuin minulle, koska nuo ovat vanhoja SVN-otoksia. Jos oo2-voikon asentaa niin gcc:tä ei kannata päivittää, koska oo.o ilmeisesti räjähtää käsiin kaikissa versioepäyhteensopivuuksissa.

----------

## Nuteater

Suurkiitoksia Flammie!  :Smile:  Sitten ei muuta kuin varakopiot ja vaahtosammutin

käden ulottuville ja testaamaan!  :Wink: 

Päivitys: ainakin malaga, suomi-malaga ja voikko kääntyvät täällä kiltisti, 

ja pikaisessa testauksessa voikkospell ja voikkohyphenate vaikuttavat toimivan

aivan kuten on luvattu. Myös tmispell-voikko kääntyy ja toimii. Kokeilin huvikseni

oikolukea yhden artikkelin Ylen uutissivulta sekä tuon ensimmäisen postaukseni.

Ongelmia aiheuttivat vain sanat 'eskaloituisi' sekä - melko yllättävästi - 'suomenkielinen'

 :Smile: 

----------

## Flammie

 *Nuteater wrote:*   

> Kokeilin huvikseni
> 
> oikolukea yhden artikkelin Ylen uutissivulta sekä tuon ensimmäisen postaukseni.
> 
> Ongelmia aiheuttivat vain sanat 'eskaloituisi' sekä - melko yllättävästi - 'suomenkielinen'
> ...

 

'Suomenkielinen' on korjattu nykyiseen versioon svn:ssä ainakin, 'eskaloitua' näkyy puuttuvan vielä. hunspell-fi-ohjesivuilla on nyt myös jonkinmoiset asennusohjeet. Mukana on myös tarrapallo koko overlaystä, ja live svn build, jonka toimivuudesta ei tietenkään ole senkään vertaa takeita.

Seurantaa varten: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140028

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140029

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140031

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140032

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17040

----------

## Nuteater

Lisää kiitoksia, flammie  :Smile: . Kokeilin noita overlayn live-svn -ebuildeja ja hyvin

tuntuvat toimivan. Kokeilin myös oo2-voikkoa - sekin toimii yhtä moitteettomasti

kuin kaikki muukin tähän asti (= paremmin kuin soikko koskaan). Eli eipä tässä 

muuta kuin hyvä Suomi, hyvä voikko ja eläköön vapaa lähdekoodi! Soikon kaltaisille 

binäärimöykyille ei ole enää tarvetta.

----------

## micko

Oo2-voikko valitti että rivi 83 sanoi die ja sitten emerge kuoli.

Rivillä 81 "if $UNOPKG add --shared "${COMPONENT}" &>/dev/null;" oli siis ongelma. Otin ensin perästä &>/dev/nullin pois ja näin unopgk:n valittavan, että kyseinen komponentti olisi jo asennettu. Koetin unopkg:llä poistaa sen, mutta list-toiminto sanoi, ettei mitään ole asennettu. Koetin myös käsin ajaa kyseisen komennon, mutta se valitti samaa. Vasta --shared-vivun poistaminen auttoi. Sitten emerge meni läpi ongelmitta ja OO.orgissa sain asetettua suomenkielisen oikoluvun päälle.

----------

## Flammie

 *micko wrote:*   

> Oo2-voikko valitti että rivi 83 sanoi die ja sitten emerge kuoli.
> 
> Rivillä 81 "if $UNOPKG add --shared "${COMPONENT}" &>/dev/null;" oli siis ongelma. Otin ensin perästä &>/dev/nullin pois ja näin unopgk:n valittavan, että kyseinen komponentti olisi jo asennettu. Koetin unopkg:llä poistaa sen, mutta list-toiminto sanoi, ettei mitään ole asennettu. Koetin myös käsin ajaa kyseisen komennon, mutta se valitti samaa. Vasta --shared-vivun poistaminen auttoi. Sitten emerge meni läpi ongelmitta ja OO.orgissa sain asetettua suomenkielisen oikoluvun päälle.

 

Ainakaan vanhemman ebuildin poisto ei toiminut oikein. Nykyisen version pitäisi toimia paremmin (se ei tosin auta jo asennettuihin paketteihin). Jos ei muuta niin ainakin tulostaa enemmän tietoja ja tekee enemmän varmistuksia.

Ohjeen mukaan --shared asentaa kaikille käyttäjille rootin oikeuksilta, mutta ilman sitä asennetaan vain sille käyttäjälle joka asennuksen tekee, joten sen pitäisi varmaan olla mukana. 

Jos tämä versio vielä tuottaa ongelmia jollain kokoonpanolla niin asennuksen tulosteet kannattaa pasteta tänne tai pastebiniin tai vastaavaan pituudesta riippuen.

----------

## kanttu

No nyt kun Voikko 1.0 on julkaistu, niin koskas sen saa Portagesta?  :Smile: 

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> No nyt kun Voikko 1.0 on julkaistu, niin koskas sen saa Portagesta? 

 

Sen jälkeen kun openoffice on kääntynyt  :Very Happy: 

...ja sitten saan ehkä saan koottua oo2-voikko-1.0-paketin, jonka jälkeen koko hässäkkää pitää testata muutaman kerran ja saada kirjoitusoikeudet Portage-puuhun tai tökkiä jotakuta, jolla ne on kunnes suostuu lisäämään kaiken puuhun. Lähinnä tmispellin ja oo2-voikon paketit kai kaipaavat muutoksia ja lisätestailua.

----------

## Flammie

Pitäisi olla testattavissa nyt. Samat vanhat bugit ja testauspakettien sijainnit.

----------

## nevalain

Missähän mahtaa olla vika, kun malaga-7.5 asennus sanoo:

```

localhost portage # emerge malaga

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sci-misc/malaga-7.5 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://130.230.54.100/gentoo/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz

--17:46:03--  http://130.230.54.100/gentoo/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz'

Connecting to 130.230.54.100:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

17:46:03 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz

--17:46:03--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.236.52, 64.50.238.52, 216.165.129.135, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.236.52|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

17:46:03 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://home.arcor.de/bjoern-beutel/malaga/malaga-7.5.tgz

--17:46:08--  http://home.arcor.de/bjoern-beutel/malaga/malaga-7.5.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz'

Resolving home.arcor.de... 151.189.20.30

Connecting to home.arcor.de|151.189.20.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

!!! Couldn't download malaga-7.5.tgz. Aborting.

```

Ja kuitenkin tiedoston pitäisi löytyä:

```

localhost portage # ls /usr/portage/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz -l

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root portage 495080 Jul  1 14:49 /usr/portage/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz

```

----------

## Cougar81

 *nevalain wrote:*   

> Missähän mahtaa olla vika, kun malaga-7.5 asennus sanoo:
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost portage # emerge malaga
> ...

 

Kokeile ensin

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz && emerge malaga
```

Jos ei toimi niin

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz \

&& wget -P/usr/portage/distfiles http://home.arcor.de/bjoern-beutel/malaga/malaga-7.5.tgz \

&& cd /usr/local/portage \

&& rm sci-misc/malaga/Manifest \

&& ebuild sci-misc/malaga/malaga-7.5.ebuild digest \

&& emerge malaga
```

Vaihda /usr/local/portage tilalle oma overlay-hakemistosi.

----------

## nevalain

 *Cougar81 wrote:*   

> Kokeile ensin
> 
> ```
> rm /usr/portage/distfiles/malaga-7.5.tgz && emerge malaga
> ```
> ...

 

Ei auttanut vaan digest herjasi edelleen:

```
!!! Couldn't download 'malaga-7.5.tgz'. Aborting.
```

Kun muutin tiedoston ja ebuildin muotoon malaga-7.5.tar.gz kaikki toimi ongelmitta. Syytä en tiedä...

Myöskin "malaga-7.5-makefile-destdir-debian-readline-libs.patch" aiheutti ongelmia:

```
* Applying malaga-7.5-makefile-destdir-debian-readline-libs.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: malaga-7.5-makefile-destdir-debian-readline-libs.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/sci-misc/malaga/files/malaga-7.5-makefile-destdir-debian-readline-libs.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/malaga-7.5/temp/malaga-7.5-makefile-destdir-debian-readline-libs.patch-8836.out

!!! ERROR: sci-misc/malaga-7.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1543:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 709:   Called src_unpack

  malaga-7.5.ebuild, line 26:   Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/sci-misc/malaga/files/malaga-7.5-makefile-destdir-debian-readline-libs.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: malaga-7.5-makefile-destdir-debian-readline-libs.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

Error in sys.exitfunc:
```

Mutta sen sijaan Jani-Matin patchi toimi:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140028

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=95045&action=view

Lopulta sain Malagan asennettua.  :Smile:   Säätäminen jatkuu...

----------

## Flammie

Malagan lähdekoodin tarrapallon koko oli mystisesti muuttunut itsestään. Uudelleendigestoinnissa pitää vissiin vielä poistaa files-hakemiston tauhka:

```
rm sci-misc/malaga/files/digest-malaga
```

että toimii? Joka tapauksessa uudet versiot ovat taas jaossa. 

Nykyisellä oo2-voikko-ebuildilla voi myös koettaa kääntää koko roskan itse (USE="unobuild") niin toimii varmemmin gcc:n ja openofficen kanssa yhteen, jos toimii, ja lisäksi saattaisi toimia muilla alustoilla. Paketin kääntö vaan vaatii OpenOffice SDK:n ja tovin aikaa.

----------

## Flammie

Versio 1.1 on ilmestynyt ja se on tietoturvapäivitys. Oo2-voikosta ei ole enää esikäännettyjä binäärejä. Oo2-voikon asennus toimii nyt myös kun openofficea ei ole vielä käynnistetty kertaakaan, se tosin käyttää hyvin epäilyttävää .ooo-2.0-hakemiston dumppia kiertääkseen unopkg-asentimen typeryydet.

----------

## kanttu

Miten olisi tuki 64-bittiselle järjestelmälle? Koska openofficeahan ei voi kääntää kuin 32-bittiseksi, on voikonkin oltava saman arkkitehtuurin mukainen. En tiedä mikä olisi paras ratkaisu. 64-bittisessä järjestelmässähän voi kääntää 32-bittisiä binäärejä -m32 vivulla. Kuitenkin voikkohan voi käyttää myös muualla joten 64-bittiset järjestelmät vaativat binäärit molempiin. Olisi mahdollista saada oo2-voikko-bin kunnes oo2 ehkä joskus kääntyy 64-bittisenä?

Löysin myös bugin yhdestä ebuildista nimeltä openoffice-sdk/openoffice-sdk-2.0.3.ebuild dependency "app-arc/rpm2targz" kuuluisi varmasti oikeasti olla "app-arch/rpm2targz".

Lisäksi app-text/ispell:in Manifestissa oli jotain vikaa ja jouduin ajamaan  *Quote:*   

> ebuild ispell-3.2.06-r7.ebuild digest

 

Sama juttu malagan kanssa jonka tiedostokoko oli väärä, kuten myös suomi-malagan, voikon ja tmispellin.

Noh testasinpas tuota sitten KDE:ssä tällä amd64-systeemillä, jouduin laittamaan käsin ~amd64 tmispell:iin ja kaikkiin sen dependency ebuildeihin. Oikoluku toimii jotenkin, uusimmassa kwordissa 1.6rc1 se ei tee mitään, kwritessä tulee yleensä vain "The spelling program seems to have crashed.". Ainoa miten sain mitenkään testattua on valitsemalla "Spelling (for cursor)" jolloin oikoluetaan vain yksi sana, sanaan "kisso" tämä ehdotti "kissi" ja "sisko", jossain on nyt jotain pahasti vialla ...  :Sad: 

Tosin en ole edes varma käyttääkö ispell voikkoa, Control Center -> KDE Components -> Spell Checker -> International Ispell antaa Dictionaryksi Unknown [finnish] ja Unknown [suomi]

Ohjeissahan lukee "tmispell installation requires you to manually move ispell binary and link it to tmispell, to perform this, follow the instructions given at the end of emerging the package." mutta ei ainakaan tmispell-0.6 lopuksi mitään ohjeita tullut.

symlink tuntuu olevan jo valmiina  *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Sep 29 03:48 /usr/bin/ispell -> /usr/bin/tmispell

 

muutenkin skandien kanssa tuntuu olevan hankaluuksia, en käytä itse utf8:ää shellissä joten sekin saattaa olla syy, kuitenkin:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kanttu@amd64 ~ $ voikkohyphenate
> 
> tyttö
> ...

 

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> Miten olisi tuki 64-bittiselle järjestelmälle?

 

Ainakaan minä en vielä pysty paljoa sellaista säätämään, kun ei ole kokemusta eikä laitteistoa. Teoriassa suurin osa ohjelmista varmaan toimiikin melko suoraan...

 *Quote:*   

> Koska openofficeahan ei voi kääntää kuin 32-bittiseksi, on voikonkin oltava saman arkkitehtuurin mukainen. En tiedä mikä olisi paras ratkaisu. 64-bittisessä järjestelmässähän voi kääntää 32-bittisiä binäärejä -m32 vivulla. Kuitenkin voikkohan voi käyttää myös muualla joten 64-bittiset järjestelmät vaativat binäärit molempiin. Olisi mahdollista saada oo2-voikko-bin kunnes oo2 ehkä joskus kääntyy 64-bittisenä?

 

OpenOffice.org on tietysti poikkeus, lopetin oikeastaan valmiiden binäärien pakkaamisen juurikin siksi, että ne toimivat parhaimmillaan satunnaisesti, ne pitäisi varmaankin lukita kiinni juuri siihen oo.o:n ja gcc:n versioon millä ne on käännetty, että toimisivat edes jonkin verran.

 *Quote:*   

> Löysin myös bugin yhdestä ebuildista nimeltä openoffice-sdk/openoffice-sdk-2.0.3.ebuild dependency "app-arc/rpm2targz" kuuluisi varmasti oikeasti olla "app-arch/rpm2targz".

 

Näkyy olevan, nyt on korjattu.

 *Quote:*   

> Lisäksi app-text/ispell:in Manifestissa oli jotain vikaa ja jouduin ajamaan  *Quote:*   ebuild ispell-3.2.06-r7.ebuild digest 
> 
> Sama juttu malagan kanssa jonka tiedostokoko oli väärä, kuten myös suomi-malagan, voikon ja tmispellin.

 

Vaikuttaa oudolta, mutta tein kaikista kuitenkin uudet Manifestit nyt. Saattaa tietysti olla, että ne ovat joistain päivityksistä vain unohtuneet.

 *Quote:*   

> Noh testasinpas tuota sitten KDE:ssä tällä amd64-systeemillä, jouduin laittamaan käsin ~amd64 tmispell:iin ja kaikkiin sen dependency ebuildeihin. Oikoluku toimii jotenkin, uusimmassa kwordissa 1.6rc1 se ei tee mitään, kwritessä tulee yleensä vain "The spelling program seems to have crashed.". Ainoa miten sain mitenkään testattua on valitsemalla "Spelling (for cursor)" jolloin oikoluetaan vain yksi sana, sanaan "kisso" tämä ehdotti "kissi" ja "sisko", jossain on nyt jotain pahasti vialla ... 

 

Muistaakseni KDE:ssä oli jotain pientä vikaa ihan viimeisiin voikon päivityksiin asti, tai ehkä edelleenkin. Itse en käytä KDE:tä lainkaan niin en ole testannutkaan.

Kisson korjaaminen kissillä ja siskolla saattaa johtua algoritmista, jota korjausten etsinnässä käytetään. Sen sijaan että se etsisi vaikkapa tietyn Levenshteinin etäisyyden päässä olevia merkkijonoja, joka ilmeisesti veisi liikaa tehoja ja tuottaisi liikaa tuloksia, se yrittää etsiä todennäköisiä kirjoitusvirheitä; olisihan melko harvinaista, että sormi kissaa kirjoitettaessa lipsahtaa aalta oolle.

 *Quote:*   

> Ohjeissahan lukee "tmispell installation requires you to manually move ispell binary and link it to tmispell, to perform this, follow the instructions given at the end of emerging the package." mutta ei ainakaan tmispell-0.6 lopuksi mitään ohjeita tullut.

 

Nuo ohjeet ovat hieman vanhentuneet, nykyinen versio tekee tuon jo käyttäjän puolesta. Tosin vain sillä varauksella että ispell on uusi versio ja LINGUAS sisältää suomen (jos linguas_fi nimittäin puuttuu, ispell ei siirrä itseään ispell.realiksi ja se varmaankin sekoittaisi tmispellin).

 *Quote:*   

> muutenkin skandien kanssa tuntuu olevan hankaluuksia, en käytä itse utf8:ää shellissä joten sekin saattaa olla syy, kuitenkin:

 

Viimeisin UTF-8-korjaus malagaan on 25. päivältä, se lisää muutaman UTF-8-oikeellisuustarkastuksen. Tosin voikon piti muistaakseni hoitaa merkistöasioita itsekin. Toki, jos shelli on C- tai POSIX-lokaalissa ei skandien liene juurikaan mahdollista toimia, sillä nämä lokaalit määrittelevät 7-bittisen ASCIIn merkistökseen, eikä siinä varsinaisesti pitäisi voida pystyäkään ääkkösiä käsittelemään. (Paitsi SF7-ASCII-skandeilla, mittenkä tukeminen ei ehkä ole kovin todennäköistä enää  :Smile: 

Kiitoksia palautteesta, hyvä palaute nopeuttaa testausta ja kehittämistä huomattavasti.

----------

## kanttu

Lisäsin sen LINGUAS -muuttujan mutta en tiedä oikein auttoiko se. KWrite toimii nyt muuten paitsi samainen "The spelling program seems to have crashed." ilmoitus jos käytössä on skandeja.

Yritän nyt asentaa svn-versiota koko soikosta ja katson toimii, uusia pulmia tuli taas esiin johtuen utf8:n puutteesta

 *Quote:*   

> svn: Can't convert string from 'UTF-8' to native encoding:
> 
> svn: suomimalaga/ohjeet/tekij?\195?\164noikeus.sh

 

En itse devaajana suosi skandien käyttämistä tiedostonnimissä.

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> Lisäsin sen LINGUAS -muuttujan mutta en tiedä oikein auttoiko se. KWrite toimii nyt muuten paitsi samainen "The spelling program seems to have crashed." ilmoitus jos käytössä on skandeja.

 

Nykyisellään KDE:ssä pitää ilmeisesti olla merkistöasetukset kohdallaan sekä jossain KDE:n yleisissä oikolukuasetuksissa, että ohjelman asetuksissa että vielä lokaaleissakin. Jos jokin näistä on pois kohdaltaan niin nykyisellään ilmeisesti oikoluku kaatuu, seuraavissa versioissa se kai lopettaa kiltisti. Sfnet.atk.linuxissa on keskusteltu aiheesta jonkin verran KNoden osalta, ehkä samat asiat toimivat KWritessäkin?

 *Quote:*   

> Yritän nyt asentaa svn-versiota koko soikosta ja katson toimii, uusia pulmia tuli taas esiin johtuen utf8:n puutteesta
> 
>  *Quote:*   svn: Can't convert string from 'UTF-8' to native encoding:
> 
> svn: suomimalaga/ohjeet/tekij?\195?\164noikeus.sh 
> ...

 

Minä en enää näe aktiivista vaivaa skandien välttelyyn, jos niiden käyttö on tarpeen. 7-bittisten järjestelmien käyttäjät tietysti joutunevat korjailemaan, ja ehkä järjestelmistä joiden käyttäjät ovat enimmäkseen 7-bittisten laitteiden käyttäjiä voisi pakata erikseen US-ASCIIna  :Smile: 

----------

## kanttu

Ok, ilmeisesti olit tehnyt jotain väärin, kwrite toimii nyt kuitenkin oikein skandien kanssa kunhan kaikki on utf8. Ainoa mikä ei vielä toimi, on KWord, en tiedä onko vika nyt KWordissa vai missä, mitään valintaa oikolukuohjelmasta ei ole ja kielivalinnoissakin on vain englanti.

Homma kuitenkin toimii amd64:ssa sen verran hyvin, että ehdotan ~amd64 keywordien lisäämistä paketteihin (ellei ole jo lisätty)

```
malaga-7.8.ebuild

suomi-malaga-9999.ebuild

ispell-3.2.06-r7.ebuild

tmispell-9999.ebuild

voikko-9999.ebuild

```

Varmasti vanhemmatkin versiot toimisivat

Huomasin samalla, ettei hypenator toimi vielä ihan niinkuin pitäisi yhdyssanojen kohdalla

```
kanttu@amd64 ~ $ voikkohyphenate

anaaliyhdyntä

a-naa-liyh-dyn-tä

```

Myöskään avo- alkuiset sanat eivät toimi, kuten avoauto, avovaimo, avoliitto ...

Sama juttu jalo- alkuiset, kuten jalokivi, jaloviina, jalopeura ...

Lisäksi voikon sanakirjasta uupuu uskomaton määrän ihan tavallisia suomalaisia etunimiä sukunimistä puhumattakaan, lisäilin niitä tuonne hunspell-fi:hin rajojen salliessa.

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> Ainoa mikä ei vielä toimi, on KWord, en tiedä onko vika nyt KWordissa vai missä, mitään valintaa oikolukuohjelmasta ei ole ja kielivalinnoissakin on vain englanti.

 

KWordissa taisi olla jokin tunnettu ongelma, olisikohan ollut juuri niin että kword haluaisi itse availla ispell/aspell-sanastoja, joita voikossa ei tietysti ole. Olisikohan KDE:n bugzillassa ollut jotain aiheesta. Suurin osa KDE-ongelmista kuitenkin helpottuu vissiin 4-version kanssa, kun oikoluku käyttää sitten jotain ilmeisesti standardia komponenttia.

Olen käsittänyt että oikolukuasetukset on KDE:ssä keskitetty muiden asetusten sekaan, johonkin ohjauspaneelin tapaiseen?

 *Quote:*   

> Homma kuitenkin toimii amd64:ssa sen verran hyvin, että ehdotan ~amd64 keywordien lisäämistä paketteihin (ellei ole jo lisätty)
> 
> ```
> malaga-7.8.ebuild
> 
> ...

 

Kuulostaa pätevältä.

 *Quote:*   

> Huomasin samalla, ettei hypenator toimi vielä ihan niinkuin pitäisi yhdyssanojen kohdalla
> 
> ```
> kanttu@amd64 ~ $ voikkohyphenate
> 
> ...

 

Molemmat taitavat olla ongelmia yhdyssanojen muodostamisen kanssa, se on hyvin hankala komponentti kun suomen kielessä teoriassa voi yhdistää mitkä tahansa sanat keskenään ja käytännössä pitäisi kuitenkin välttää oikoluvussa ehkä hulluimpien yhdistelmien hyväksymistä, eikä siihen taida resurssitkaan riittää.

Noita molempia voisi kyllä ilmoitella voiikon kehittäjille, nyt en kuitenkaan itse heti ehdi kun pitää lähteä viikonlopuksi matkoille.

----------

## kanttu

Uusi openofficesta on juuri ilmestynyt mutta miten on oo2-voikon laita? Itse sain 64-bittisen version OOo:sta käännettyä mutta esim openoffice-sdk ebuildista ei ole kuin 2.0.3 versio, eikä uudelleennimeäminen tuoreemmaksi ainakaan auta. Yritin sitten asentaa oo2-voikkoa tuon vanhamman kanssa mutta sain virheilmoituksen:

```
OO_SDK_HOME=//usr/lib/openoffice

/bin/sh: //usr/lib/openoffice/config.guess: Permission denied

make: cygcheck: Command not found

"//usr/lib/openoffice/windows/bin/cppumaker" -Gc -BUCR -O./build/hpp "//usr/lib/openoffice/program\types.rdb"

/bin/sh: //usr/lib/openoffice/windows/bin/cppumaker: No such file or directory

make: *** [build/types.flag] Error 127
```

en oikein tiedä mistä on kyse, cppumaker löytyy ainakin kohdallani hakemistosta

```
/usr/lib64/openoffice/linux/bin/cppumaker

ja symlinkin myötä myös

/usr/lib/openoffice/linux/bin/cppumaker
```

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> Uusi openofficesta on juuri ilmestynyt mutta miten on oo2-voikon laita?

 

Jotain ongelmia (ns. parannuksia) uudessa openofficen paketointijutussa on, mutta ne eivät välttämätät koske Gentoon paketointia, sillä ainakin uuden SDK:n ja voikko-paketin asennus toimii minulla.

 *Quote:*   

> Itse sain 64-bittisen version OOo:sta käännettyä mutta esim openoffice-sdk ebuildista ei ole kuin 2.0.3 versio, eikä uudelleennimeäminen tuoreemmaksi ainakaan auta.

 

Asennettavan tiedoston nimi on kokonaan muutettu. Hunspell-fi-palvelimella on paketoinnit joissa tämä ja muutama muu pikkujuttu on korjattu.

 *Quote:*   

> Yritin sitten asentaa oo2-voikkoa tuon vanhamman kanssa mutta sain virheilmoituksen:
> 
> ```
> OO_SDK_HOME=//usr/lib/openoffice
> 
> ...

 

Tuo seuraa kun SDK:n asetuksissa on ongelmia, se yrittää tehdä windows-asennusta oletuksena mikä ei tietenkään toimi.

----------

## kanttu

Hain juurin uuden layoutin ja asentelin siitä app-office/openoffice-sdk-2.0.4 ebuildin mutta huonoin seurauksin

```
>>> Install openoffice-sdk-2.0.4 into /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-sdk-2.0.4/image/ category app-office

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-sdk-2.0.4/image//usr/lib/openoffice/setsdkenv_unix': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-sdk-2.0.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1564:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1022:   Called src_install

  openoffice-sdk-2.0.4.ebuild, line 73:   Called die

!!! fperms failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

taaskin itselläni on /usr/lib/openoffice/program/setsdkenv_unix eli jostain syystä tuo hakee komentoa väärästä paikasta

Myöskään sci-misc/suomi-malaga-9999 ei ole nyt moneen päivään enää toiminut

```
Warning: No allomorphs generated. ("joukahainen.lex", line 21915)

Warning: No allomorphs generated. ("joukahainen.lex", line 21947)

Warning: No allomorphs generated. ("atk.lex", line 92)

Source entries read:     26440

Allomorphs generated:    124058

Allomorphs per entry:    4.692

Compiling "voikko-fi_FI.mor".

"voikko-fi_FI.pro" is up to date.

!!! ERROR: sci-misc/suomi-malaga-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1564:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  suomi-malaga-9999.ebuild, line 23:   Called die
```

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> Hain juurin uuden layoutin ja asentelin siitä app-office/openoffice-sdk-2.0.4 ebuildin mutta huonoin seurauksin
> 
> ```
> >>> Install openoffice-sdk-2.0.4 into /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-sdk-2.0.4/image/ category app-office
> 
> ...

 

Jaha, programhan siitä suorastaan puuttui. Jostain syystä se ei kuollut minun testissäni vaikka olisi pitänyt. Lataan kohta korjatun version.

 *Quote:*   

> Myöskään sci-misc/suomi-malaga-9999 ei ole nyt moneen päivään enää toiminut
> 
> ```
> Warning: No allomorphs generated. ("joukahainen.lex", line 21915)
> 
> ...

 

SVN-versioiden buildit ovat toisinaan poissa ajantasalta, mikä on tietysti odotettavaakin. Yleensä korjaukseksi riittää katsoa tuoreimmasta versioidusta buildista eroavaisuuksia.

----------

## Flammie

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> SVN-versioiden buildit ovat toisinaan poissa ajantasalta, mikä on tietysti odotettavaakin. Yleensä korjaukseksi riittää katsoa tuoreimmasta versioidusta buildista eroavaisuuksia.

 

Tuo osoittautui ongelmaksi upstreamissa, tiedostoja on ilmeisesti siirrelty ja suomi-malaga-pakettiin kuuluva sukija-indeksointi ei enää käänny. Kytkin sen pois päältä SVN-buildista väliaikaisesti.

----------

## kanttu

Sain nyt suomi-malagan taas kääntymään ja openoffice-sdk:kin asentui kiltisti. Nyt taas on uusia ongelmia:

```
OO_SDK_HOME=//usr/lib/openoffice

"//usr/lib/openoffice/linux/bin/cppumaker" -Gc -BUCR -O./build/hpp "//usr/lib/openoffice/program/types.rdb"

mkdir -p build/pkg/META-INF

mkdir -p build/pkg

cat config.xcu | sed 's/LF_NAMESPACE/voikko/g' > build/pkg/config.xcu

mkdir -p build/pkg

cat config.xcs | sed 's/LF_NAMESPACE/voikko/g' > build/pkg/config.xcs

//usr/lib/openoffice/linux/bin/cppumaker: error while loading shared libraries: libuno_sal.so.3: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

make: *** [build/types.flag] Error 127
```

cppumaker tulee ilmeisesti tuon openoffice-sdk:n mukana suoraan eikä sitä käännetä, joten se on 32-bittinen, käännetyn openofficen omat binäärit kuten libuno_sal.so.3 taas ovat 64-bittisiä joten homma ei voikaan toimia.

Eikö cppumakeria voisi kääntää kuten Gentoo -ohjelmia yleensä?

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> Eikö cppumakeria voisi kääntää kuten Gentoo -ohjelmia yleensä?

 

Minusta sen pitäisi kuulua openoffice-pakettiin. Toisaalta sen lähdekoodeja ei löydy ainakaan SDK-kotisivun lähettyviltä, joten hankala sanoa. Pitänee tutkia asiaa tarkemmin.

Lisäsin aiheesta bugin openoffice-paketoijille: bug 151798

----------

## kanttu

Taas ongelmia, vaikka olen hakenut uusimman layoutin niin app-text/voikko-9999 ei käänny enää

```
configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-text/voikko-9999/work/voikko-9999/config.log

!!! ERROR: app-text/voikko-9999 failed.

```

sama juttu app-text/tmispell-9999

```
Cleaning autotools files...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

configure.ac:7: version mismatch.  This is Automake 1.9.6,

configure.ac:7: but the definition used by this AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE

configure.ac:7: comes from Automake 1.10.  You should recreate

configure.ac:7: aclocal.m4 with aclocal and run automake again.

configure.ac: installing `./install-sh'

configure.ac: installing `./missing'

enchant/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

!!! ERROR: app-text/tmispell-9999 failed.
```

Ilmeisesti uusi automake tuottaa ongelmia Voikon buildsysteemin kanssa...

KWord alkoi muuten toimia paremmin, nyt spelling settingseistä voi jo valita suomen, valitettavasti oikoluku ei toimi vieläkään ja valittaa että /usr/lib/ispell/finnish.hash on viallinen, itselläni se on tyhjä, en tiedä pitäisikö siellä olla mitään.

Ehkä uudet buildit voikosta ja tmispellistä auttaisivat kunhan saisin ne ensin käännettyä.

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> Taas ongelmia, vaikka olen hakenut uusimman layoutin niin app-text/voikko-9999 ei käänny enää
> 
> ```
> configure: creating ./config.status
> 
> ...

 

Noista en osaa sanoa ainakaan nyt suoraan ennen kuin pääsen käsiksi johonkin omaan järjestelmään, varmaan sopiva autoreconf tai jokin oikeassa paikassa ebuildia saattaisi auttaa asiaa. 

 *Quote:*   

> KWord alkoi muuten toimia paremmin, nyt spelling settingseistä voi jo valita suomen, valitettavasti oikoluku ei toimi vieläkään ja valittaa että /usr/lib/ispell/finnish.hash on viallinen, itselläni se on tyhjä, en tiedä pitäisikö siellä olla mitään.

 

Tämä on varmasti KWordin ominaisuus, se olettaa että olisi normaali ispell käytössä ja pystyisi itse lisäämään sanoja tai jotain vastaavaa. Tmispellin kanssa tämä ei tietysti ole mahdollista ainakaan sillä tavoin kuin perinteisissä englanninkielisissä oikoluvuissa vain lisättäisiin puuttuvat sanat. En tiedä korjataanko tuota ominaísuutta jotenkin sitten ollenkaan.

----------

## Flammie

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *kanttu wrote:*   Taas ongelmia, vaikka olen hakenut uusimman layoutin niin app-text/voikko-9999 ei käänny enää
> 
> ```
> configure: creating ./config.status
> 
> ...

 

En saanut varsinaista ongelmaa toistettua, ainakin asentamalla ebuildilla emergen sijaan pääsee loppuun asti. Lisäsin overlayhin nyt autoreconfeja, joiden pitäisi ajantasaistaa autosälät, en tiedä auttaako se.

----------

## kanttu

Sain nyt taas voikon kääntymään mutta tmispell-9999 antaa edelleen saman virheen

```
 *    bootstrap with a file: autogen.sh

Cleaning autotools files...

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

configure.ac:7: version mismatch.  This is Automake 1.9.6,

configure.ac:7: but the definition used by this AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE

configure.ac:7: comes from Automake 1.10.  You should recreate

configure.ac:7: aclocal.m4 with aclocal and run automake again.

configure.ac: installing `./install-sh'

configure.ac: installing `./missing'

enchant/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

!!! ERROR: app-text/tmispell-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  tmispell-9999.ebuild, line 35:   Called subversion_src_unpack

  subversion.eclass, line 275:   Called subversion_bootstrap

  subversion.eclass, line 258:   Called die

!!! subversion.eclass: can't execute ESVN_BOOTSTRAP.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Automake 1.10:n ebuild ei ole vielä stable mutta ajan omaa gentootani testing flageillä. Mitä versiota itse käytät?

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> Sain nyt taas voikon kääntymään mutta tmispell-9999 antaa edelleen saman virheen
> 
> ```
>  *    bootstrap with a file: autogen.sh
> 
> ...

 

Käytän itse asiassa stabiileja versioita ebuildien testauskoneella, mutta käänsin tuon subversion-version paketista komennoilla ebuild unpack,compile,install ja qmerge joten jos se onkin jäänyt kesken tuossa unpack vaiheessa niin se on saattanut jotenkin mystisesti toimia silti tarpeeksi.

```

$ equery list automake

[ Searching for package 'automake' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6 (1.4)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.5 (1.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3 (1.6)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 (1.7)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 (1.8)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 (1.9)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1 (0)

```

Virittelemällä voi tietysti kokeilla josko autogen.sh:n jättäminen väliin ja autoreconfin forcettaminen auttaisi tai jotain sellaista. En ole ihan vielä sinut tuon auto-järjestelmän kanssa niin en osaa tarkkaan sanoa.

----------

## kanttu

Onko mitään tietoa milloin tämän saisi korjattua? En ole saanut käännettyä tmispelliä moneen viikkoon nyt tuon takia. Ei sitä voisi fiksata toimimaan uudemman automaken kanssa? Kaikki portagen paketit kyllä pelittävät.

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *kanttu wrote:*   Sain nyt taas voikon kääntymään mutta tmispell-9999 antaa edelleen saman virheen
> 
> ```
>  *    bootstrap with a file: autogen.sh
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> Onko mitään tietoa milloin tämän saisi korjattua? En ole saanut käännettyä tmispelliä moneen viikkoon nyt tuon takia. Ei sitä voisi fiksata toimimaan uudemman automaken kanssa? Kaikki portagen paketit kyllä pelittävät.

 

Korjailen sitten tarkemmin kun ELISA pulttaa Internetin uuteen asuntooni, en ehdi yliopiston koneilta niin hyvin säätää. Luulen kyllä että väliaikana se kääntäminen onnistuu komennoilla 

```
ebuild tmispell-9999.ebuild unpack

ebuild tmispell-9999.ebuild compile

ebuild tmispell-9999.ebuild install

ebuild tmispell-9999.ebuild qmerge
```

Jos nuo ei toimi voisi yrittää kommentoida pois riviä ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="autogen.sh" ja lisätä src_compileen joitain autoreconf -f -i -juttuja, tai sitten ehkä parempi korjaus olisi lisätä ebuildiin jokin WANT_AUTO{CONF,MAKE}=x.y.z. (http://devmanual.gentoo.org/general-concepts/autotools/index.html#simple-autotools-patching-example ), jota varmaan sovellan sitten kunhan pääsen sorvin ääreen.

----------

## kanttu

no tuo sama virhe tulee jo heti komennon 

```
ebuild tmispell-9999.ebuild unpack 
```

yhteydessä

----------

## Flammie

 *kanttu wrote:*   

> no tuo sama virhe tulee jo heti komennon 
> 
> ```
> ebuild tmispell-9999.ebuild unpack 
> ```
> ...

 

Joo, mutta compile toimii silti.

Nomut, nyt sen pitäisi toimia muutenkin, ainakin ebuildit on paljon lihavammat.

----------

## kanttu

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nomut, nyt sen pitäisi toimia muutenkin, ainakin ebuildit on paljon lihavammat.

 

No nyt se toimii! Hyvää työtä  :Smile: 

----------

## Flammie

https://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/finnish/

----------

## jannu

Tein tuon 2.0.4:sen pohjalta ebuildin openoffice-sdk-2.1.0:lle. Asentui ainakin mulla ihan mukavasti ja openoffice-voikko-1.2:kin asentui ihan hyvin siihen päälle

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

OOI_SCRIPT="OOo-SDK_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.sh"

DESCRIPTION="Software Development Kit addition to OpenOffice.Org"

HOMEPAGE="http://download.openoffice.org/2.1.0/sdk.html"

SRC_URI="http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/openoffice/stable/${PV}/${OOI_SCRIPT}"

LICENSE="LGPL-2.1"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="java"

DEPEND="|| ( >app-office/openoffice-2 >app-office/openoffice-bin-2 )

        sys-apps/sed

        >app-arch/zip-2.3

        || ( app-arch/rpm2targz )

        java? ( >dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.1.01 )

        "

RDEPEND="|| ( >app-office/openoffice-2 >app-office/openoffice-bin-2 )

        >app-arch/zip-2.3

        "

src_unpack() {

        mkdir "${S}"

        cd "${S}"

        # check line number from sh on update

        tail --lines=+88 "${DISTDIR}/${OOI_SCRIPT}" | tar xf -

        assert

        cd RPMS

        rpm2targz openoffice.org-sdk-${PV}-?.i586.rpm || \

                die "Unable to unrpm"

        tar zxpf openoffice.org-sdk-${PV}-?.i586.tar.gz || \

                die "Unable to untar"

        cd opt/openoffice.org2.1_sdk

        OO_SDK_JAVA_HOME=""

        if has_version dev-java/sun-jdk && use java ; then

                jdk_version=$(best_version dev-java/sun-jdk)

                OO_SDK_JAVA_HOME="${ROOT}/opt/sun-jdk-${jdk_version/-r?/}"

        fi

        sed     -e "s:@OO_SDK_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice:g" \

                -e "s:@OFFICE_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_ZIP_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_CPP_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_MAKE_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_JAVA_HOME@:${OO_SDK_JAVA_HOME}:g" \

                -e "s:/usr/share/automake:${ROOT}/usr/share/automake:g" \

                "${FILESDIR}/setsdkenv_unix.sh.gentoo" > setsdkenv_unix.sh

        sed -e "s:@OO_SDK_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice:g" \

                -e "s:@OFFICE_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_ZIP_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_CPP_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_MAKE_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_JAVA_HOME@:${OO_SDK_JAVA_HOME}:g" \

                -e "s:/usr/share/automake:${ROOT}/usr/share/automake:g" \

                "${FILESDIR}/setsdkenv_unix.csh.gentoo" > setsdkenv_unix.csh

}

src_install() {

        # tools, examples & api docs

        dodir /usr/lib/openoffice

        insinto /usr/lib/openoffice

        cd "${S}/RPMS/opt/openoffice.org2.1_sdk/"

        doins -r classes examples idl linux settings xml include

        doins config.*

        for f in config.* linux/bin/* ; do

                fperms a+x /usr/lib/openoffice/${f} || die "fperms failed"

        done

        # docs

        dodoc index.html README{,.html}

        dodir /usr/share/doc/${PF}

        insinto /usr/share/doc/${PF}

        doins -r docs

        # SDK env.

        insinto /usr/lib/openoffice/program/

        doins setsdkenv_unix* configure.pl

        for f in setsdkenv_unix{,.sh,.csh} ; do

                fperms a+x /usr/lib/openoffice/program/${f} || die "fperms failed"

        done

}

src_postinst() {

        elog "SDK environment variable setup scripts were installed in: "

        elog "  ${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice/program"

}

```

Nyt, kun vielä saisi väännettyä kasaan vastaavan 64-bittisenä.

----------

## Nuteater

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> https://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/finnish/

 

Loistavaa!  :Smile:  Saisikohan tuon mahdollisesti lisättyä tuonne laymanin päälistaan?

----------

## Flammie

 *jannu wrote:*   

> Tein tuon 2.0.4:sen pohjalta ebuildin openoffice-sdk-2.1.0:lle. Asentui ainakin mulla ihan mukavasti ja openoffice-voikko-1.2:kin asentui ihan hyvin siihen päälle
> 
> Nyt, kun vielä saisi väännettyä kasaan vastaavan 64-bittisenä.

 

Lisäilin vähän päivitetyn version. Tavoitteena on kyllä saada bug 151798 ratkottua, ettei tätä binääriä tarvitsisi säätää. Toki jos jollakulla olisi laitteistot ja kykyä säätää ja testailla ebuildeja niin overlayhin saa varmaan helpohkosti kirjoitusoikeudetkin.

 *nuteater wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Flammie wrote:*   
> 
> https://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/finnish/
> ...

 

Pitää kokeilla kunhan ehtii.

----------

## jannu

Asentelin tuossa openoffice-2.2.0:n ja huomasin, että openoffice-voikko ei enää asennukaan sen päälle ihan siististi. Ongelmana näkyy olevan, että uusi openoffice ei enää asenna libstlport_gcc.so -kirjastoa, jota tarvitaan openoffice-voikon asennuksessa.

Ratkaisuna nappasin k.o. kirjaston Fedoran RPM-paketeista ja kopsasin sen hakemistoon /usr/lib/openoffice/program/ Tämän jälkeen openoffice-voikko asentuikin ihan siististi.

Käyttämäni RPM-paketti löytyi osoitteesta:

ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/fedora/core/development/i386/os/Fedora/openoffice.org-core-2.2.0-14.5.i386.rpm

Tökkäsin tuon kirjaston myös omalle koneelleni haettavaksi osoitteesta:

http://jannu.homelinux.net/gentoo/x86/libstlport_gcc.so

Käytin asennuksessa myös uutta openoffice-sdk-2.2.0:aa, jonka ebuildi on alla:

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit java-pkg-opt-2

OOI_SCRIPT="OOo-SDK_2.2.0_LinuxIntel_install.sh"

DESCRIPTION="Software Development Kit addition to OpenOffice.Org"

HOMEPAGE="http://download.openoffice.org/2.2.0/sdk.html"

SRC_URI="http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/openoffice/stable/${PV}/${OOI_SCRIPT}"

LICENSE="LGPL-2.1"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND="|| ( >app-office/openoffice-2 >app-office/openoffice-bin-2 )

        sys-apps/sed

        >app-arch/zip-2.3

        || ( app-arch/rpm2targz )

        "

RDEPEND="|| ( >app-office/openoffice-2 >app-office/openoffice-bin-2 )

        >app-arch/zip-2.3

        "

src_unpack() {

        mkdir "${S}"

        cd "${S}"

        # check line number from sh on update

        tail --lines=+88 "${DISTDIR}/${OOI_SCRIPT}" | tar xf -

        assert

        cd RPMS

        rpm2targz openoffice.org-sdk-${PV}-9134.i586.rpm || \

                die "Unable to unrpm"

        tar zxpf openoffice.org-sdk-${PV}-9134.i586.tar.gz || \

                die "Unable to untar"

        cd opt/openoffice.org2.2_sdk

        sed     -e "s:@OO_SDK_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice:g" \

                -e "s:@OFFICE_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_ZIP_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_CPP_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_MAKE_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_JAVA_HOME@:${JAVA_HOME}:g" \

                -e "s:/usr/share/automake:${ROOT}/usr/share/automake:g" \

                "${FILESDIR}/setsdkenv_unix.sh.gentoo" > setsdkenv_unix.sh

        sed -e "s:@OO_SDK_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice:g" \

                -e "s:@OFFICE_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_ZIP_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_CPP_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_MAKE_HOME@:${ROOT}/usr/bin:g" \

                -e "s:@OO_SDK_JAVA_HOME@:${JAVA_HOME}:g" \

                -e "s:/usr/share/automake:${ROOT}/usr/share/automake:g" \

                "${FILESDIR}/setsdkenv_unix.csh.gentoo" > setsdkenv_unix.csh

}

src_install() {

        # tools, examples & api docs

        dodir /usr/lib/openoffice

        insinto /usr/lib/openoffice

        cd "${S}/RPMS/opt/openoffice.org2.2_sdk/"

        doins -r classes examples idl linux settings xml include

        doins config.*

        for f in config.* linux/bin/* ; do

                fperms a+x /usr/lib/openoffice/${f} || die "fperms failed"

        done

        # docs

        dodoc index.html README{,.html}

        dodir /usr/share/doc/${PF}

        insinto /usr/share/doc/${PF}

        doins -r docs

        # SDK env.

        insinto /usr/lib/openoffice/program/

        doins setsdkenv_unix* configure.pl

        for f in setsdkenv_unix{,.sh,.csh} ; do

                fperms a+x /usr/lib/openoffice/program/${f} || die "fperms failed"

        done

}

pkg_postinst() {

        elog "SDK environment variable setup scripts were installed in: "

        elog "  ${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice/program"

        elog "Please note that this ugly kludge of package is only used until "

        elog "  http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151798"

        elog "has been resolved by kind openoffice team"

}

```

----------

## jannu

Yritin tässä myös saada openoffice-voikon asennettua amd64:lle, mutta siitä ei ole ainakaan vielä tullut valmista. Jos joku kuitenkin haluaa yrittää tuon hieromista kuntoon, niin alla on lista vaiheista joita itse käytin.

Asensin openoffice-2.2.0:n normaalisti sekä openoffice-sdk-2.2.0:n yllä olevalla ebuildilla.

Tämän jälkeen hain Fedoran 64-bittisen openoffice-sdk RPMn osoitteesta:

ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/fedora/core/development/x86_64/os/Fedora/openoffice.org-sdk-2.2.0-14.5.x86_64.rpm

Kaivoin k.o. RPM-paketista kaikki hakemiston /usr/lib64/openoffice.org/sdk/linux/ alla olevat tiedostot ja korvasin niillä openoffice-sdk-2.2.0 ebuildin asentamat (32-bittiset) tiedostot hakemistossa /usr/lib/openoffice/linux/

Tämän jälkeen hain 64-bittisen libstlport_gcc.so -kirjaston jälleen Fedoran RPM-paketista osoitteesta:

ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/fedora/core/development/x86_64/os/Fedora/openoffice.org-core-2.2.0-14.5.x86_64.rpm

Kopion k.o. kirjaston hakemistoon /usr/lib/openoffice/program/

Tämän jälkeen yritin asentaa openoffice-voikko-1.2:sen normaalisti. Paketin kääntäminen näyttikin sujuvan ihan hyvin, mutta UNO-paketin rekisteröintivaiheessa tapahtui joku virhe, josta en vielä ole saanut ulos mitään järkevää outputtia.

----------

## Flammie

 *jannu wrote:*   

> Asentelin tuossa openoffice-2.2.0:n ja huomasin, että openoffice-voikko ei enää asennukaan sen päälle ihan siististi. Ongelmana näkyy olevan, että uusi openoffice ei enää asenna libstlport_gcc.so -kirjastoa, jota tarvitaan openoffice-voikon asennuksessa.

 

Huh. stlport kuulostaa tutulta ongelmalta, mutten ehdi jahtaamaan nyt (tai koko tänä keväänä).

 *Quote:*   

> Käytin asennuksessa myös uutta openoffice-sdk-2.2.0:aa, jonka ebuildi on alla:

 

Näyttää hyvältä, päivitin ja päivitin myös voikon ja suomi-malagan.

----------

## Sakarias

Koetin asentaa voikon, mutta en onnistunut. pistin tuon http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/finnish/browser laymanin lähteeksi. layman -a finnish latasi nätistis ebuildeja. Mutta niissä tuntuu olevan virheitä. suomi-malaga ebuildin Manifest tiedosto on virheellinen. kun sain sen korjattua niin voikko ei kääntynyt. voikko-1.4_rc1 vaatisi tiedoston ibvoikko_1.4~rc1.orig.tar.gz, jota ei tunnu löytyvän enää. Jos joku viitsisi kertoa mitkä ebuildit johtaisi siihen tulokseen, jotta voikko toimisi oo2:ssa. Ubuntussa ym toimii, niin eiköhän se Gentooseenkin pitäisi saada.

Onko nuo http://www.hunspell-fi.org/gentoo/ ebuildit paremmat?

----------

## Flammie

 *Sakarias wrote:*   

> Koetin asentaa voikon, mutta en onnistunut. pistin tuon http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/finnish/browser laymanin lähteeksi. layman -a finnish latasi nätistis ebuildeja. Mutta niissä tuntuu olevan virheitä. suomi-malaga ebuildin Manifest tiedosto on virheellinen. kun sain sen korjattua niin voikko ei kääntynyt. voikko-1.4_rc1 vaatisi tiedoston ibvoikko_1.4~rc1.orig.tar.gz, jota ei tunnu löytyvän enää. Jos joku viitsisi kertoa mitkä ebuildit johtaisi siihen tulokseen, jotta voikko toimisi oo2:ssa.

 

Kai ne taas toimii.

 *Quote:*   

> Ubuntussa ym toimii, niin eiköhän se Gentooseenkin pitäisi saada.

 

Binääripaketoinnit on vähän helpompia, mutta sinänsä. Ongelmia on että unopkg-systeemi ei ole kovin helppokäyttöinen tai ymmärrettävä, ja sen selvittely on hankalaa ja vaivalloista kaiken openoffice-tauhkan keskeltä, johon ei ole hirveästi kiinnostusta paneutua, joten olisi hyvä jos lähinnä Gentoon Portage-puussa olevan openoffice-paketoinnin bugit korjaisi oikea openoffice-tiimi, joka saattaa ymmärtää siitä jotain.

 *Quote:*   

> Onko nuo http://www.hunspell-fi.org/gentoo/ ebuildit paremmat?

 

Suunnilleen samat tai vanhemmat.

----------

## Sakarias

Pääsin vähän pidemmälle. Johtuu kai tuosta unopkg-systeemistä tai jostain kun openoffice-voikko ei asentunut. voikko-1.3, malaga ja suomi-malaga ym. sain kääntymään. Voisiko johtua siitä että  odk USE muuttuja ei ole päällä. Eilen illalla pistin uudemman C:n asentumaan ja samalla OO2 kääntymään myös odk flag päällä, mutta käännös ei mennyt läpi. Voi johtua siitäkin, että tilan tarpeen takia linkkasin hakemiston /var/tmp toiselle levylle. Viimeksi kun linkitin koko /var hakemiston toiselle levylle niin hal ei enää käynnistynyt. Ihme juttu. Kun poistin linkityksen alkoi taas toimia.

Seuraavaksi linkittämisen sijasta liitän /var hakemiston jollekin toiselle levylle. Se lienee sallittua.

Eikä noista virheilmoituksista oikein ota tolkkua. 

Making Module-Definitionfile : ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/vclcanvas.uno.def

just a dummy for UNIX

cp -f /mnt/varasto/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solenv/src/default_description.xml ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/vclcanvas.uno.xml

cp: cannot stat `/mnt/varasto/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solenv/src/default_description.xml': No such file or directory

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/vclcanvas.uno.xml'

'---* tg_merge.mk *---'

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /mnt/varasto/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/canvas/source/vcl

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.2.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  openoffice-2.2.0.ebuild, line 327:   Called die

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/mnt/varasto/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/temp/build.log'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.5  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.11"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

----------

## Flammie

 *Sakarias wrote:*   

> Eikä noista virheilmoituksista oikein ota tolkkua. 
> 
> ```
> Making Module-Definitionfile : ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/vclcanvas.uno.def
> 
> ...

 

Ei näytä tutulta ongelmalta, mutta vaikuttaa että jokin tiedosto ei vain ole oikeassa paikassa tai asennusskripti yrittää käsitellä tiedostoa jota ei enää ole. Jos vika ei ole kovalevyssä tai vastaavassa niin tämä voisi olla ilmoittamisen arvoinen bugi.

----------

## Sakarias

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ei näytä tutulta ongelmalta, mutta vaikuttaa että jokin tiedosto ei vain ole oikeassa paikassa tai asennusskripti yrittää käsitellä tiedostoa jota ei enää ole. Jos vika ei ole kovalevyssä tai vastaavassa niin tämä voisi olla ilmoittamisen arvoinen bugi.

 

Käännös meni läpi kun kopsasin systeemin isommalle levylle. Poistin /var/portage/tmp/office.... ja laitoin lievemmät optimoinnit. Tänään ei jaksa enää koettaa voikkoa asentaa. ehkä se openoffice-voikkokin alkaa vihdoin kääntymään.

----------

## MtP

Tämä Voikko näyttää edelleen olevan vähän heikoissa kantimissa Gentoossa (ainakin amd64) ja keskustelukin näyttää tyrehtyneen. Niinpä päätin ottaa selvää, mistä ongelmat johtuvat. En ole aikaisemmin jaksanut asentaa Voikkoa 64-bittiseen, koska openoffice-voikko- paketissa on ollut riippuvuus openoffice-sdk- pakettiin, joka on sisältänyt 32 bittisiä binäärejä. En ole halunnut asentaa koko Gentoota tai pelkää OpenOfficeakaan 32-bittisenä. Myöskään aiemmin kerrottu Fedoran RPM-pakettejen kanssa säätäminen ei innostanut. Viimein onnistuin (vähän kikkailemalla) asentamaan Voikon adm64:ssa pelkästään käyttäen Gentoon portagea tai Finnish overlayta (http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/finnish). Tarina menee seuraavasti.

Huomasin että uusimpaan OpenOffice-julkaisuun oli sisällytetty mielenkiintoinen Ooo_2.3.1_src_sdk.tar.bz2- paketti. Huomasin myös, että OpenOfficen (version 2.3.1-r1) asennuksen aikana portage myös latasi tuon paketin (ainakin jos odk-lippu oli päällä). Niinpä kokeilin openoffice-voiko:n asennusta ilman riippuvuutta ongelmalliseen openoffice-sdk- pakettiin.

Seuraavat toimenpiteet olivat tarpeen:

- Lisäsin voikko-1.6.ebuild:iin amd64 keywordin.

- Kopion openoffice-voikko-2.1.ebuild:in openoffice-voikko-2.2.ebuild nimelle (uusi versio julkaistu, jota ei ole vielä päivitetty overlayiin). Tein ebuildiin joitakin muokkauksia (joista tärkein openoffice-sdk:n poisto).

- OpenOfficen asennus jätti kaikesta huolimatta asentamatta sdk:n. Asennus kyllä asentaa kaikki sdk:n tiedostot temp:iin, mutta ei kopoi niitä OpenOfficen hakemistoon. Katso kopiontiohjeet bugirapsasta bug 194053. Saattaa olla, että noiden lisäksi tarvitsee vielä kopioida jotain muutakin, mutta sen kyllä huomaa jos openoffice-voiko:n käännös ei mene läpi.

- setsdkenv_unix-skriptin sdk-hakemiston tunnistus ei näyttänyt toimivan hyvin ebuildin kanssa, joten muokkasin skriptin rivin 5 seuraavaksi: SDKDIRECTORY="/usr/lib/openoffice/sdk"

- Skriptin suorittamisen jälkeen suoritus pysähtyi, heitin ruutuun komennon exit ja asennus jatkui. Lopputuloksena oli toimiva Voikko OpenOfficessa.

Jotta asennus saataisiin täysin kivuttomaksi tulisi OpenOfficen ebuildia muokata niin, että kopioisi myös sdk:n tiedostot OpenOfficen hakemistoon. Lisäksi tuon  setsdkenv_unix-konfugurointi skriptin tekemät asiat voisi laittaa openoffice-voikko ebuildiin tai sitten muuten parantaa integraatiota skriptin ja ebuildin välillä. Skriptin kysymykset ovat mielestäni vähän turha hidaste asennuksen aikana, koska oletukset ovat kuitenkin oikein.

----------

## MtP

Tietenkinhän myös tää muokattu / päivitetty openoffice-voikko-2.2.ebuild vois olla hyvä liittää tähän.

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils versionator multilib

MY_P="${P/office-voikko/office.org-voikko}"

MY_PN="${PN/office-voikko/office.org-voikko}"

DESCRIPTION="Voikko—Free Finnish spell checking and hyphenation for OpenOffice"

HOMEPAGE="http://voikko.sf.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/voikko/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-x86 amd64" # This’s broken till SDK is fixed and whatnot

#DEPEND="|| ( >=app-office/openoffice-2 (

#      >=app-office/openoffice-bin-2 app-office/openoffice-sdk

#      )

#   )

DEPEND="|| ( >=app-office/openoffice-2 >=app-office/openoffice-bin-2 )

   app-text/voikko

   sys-apps/grep

   sys-apps/sed

   sys-apps/sysvinit

   !app-office/oo2-voikko"

RDEPEND="|| ( >=app-office/openoffice-2 >=app-office/openoffice-bin-2 )

   app-text/voikko"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

pkg_setup() {

   # This check originates from soikko times I think...

   # Also, pidof belongs to sysvinit, dep?

   if pidof soffice.bin >/dev/null; then

      die "${PN} can’t be installed while OpenOffice.org is running."

   fi

   # We need OpenOffice SDK initialisation sh script executable

   # If we could trust openoffice use +odk work, this was unnecessary:

   if [[ ! -x "${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice/sdk/setsdkenv_unix" ]] ; then

      die "Couldn’t find open office SDK settings from \

         ${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice/sdk/setsdkenv_unix"

   else

      export SDKENV="${ROOT}/usr/lib/openoffice/sdk/setsdkenv_unix"

   fi

   if [[ ! -x "${ROOT}/usr/$(get_libdir)/openoffice/program/unopkg"  ]] ; then

      die "Couldn’t find unopkg binary"

   else

      export UNOPKG="${ROOT}/usr/$(get_libdir)/openoffice/program/unopkg"

   fi

   # Open Office must be installed with SDK

   if has_version app-office/openoffice ; then

      if ! built_with_use app-office/openoffice odk ; then

         ewarn "OpenOffice should be built with USE flag “odk”"

         ewarn "for building uno package from source to work"

      fi

   fi

   einfo "Searching OpenOffice.org SDK environment..."

   source "${SDKENV}"

   einfo "SDK set to: OO_SDK_HOME=${OO_SDK_HOME}"

}

src_compile() {

   emake || die "emake failed"

   emake all || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   dodoc README ChangeLog || die "docs missing"

   dodir /usr/lib/${P}

   insinto /usr/lib/${P}

   doins build/voikko.oxt

}

# FIXME: installation of an unopkg is troublesome, move to src_install when

# OO.o supports it somehow sanely

pkg_postinst() {

   

   # N.B.: uno packages meddle with $HOME, let’s fool it

   HOME="${S}"

   cd "${S}"

   # Yay, OO.o package installation requires .ooo-2.0 directory from once

   # started instance of the program. How fun!

   tar jxf "${FILESDIR}/ooo-2.0-home.tar.bz2"

   # select component

   COMPONENT="${ROOT}usr/lib/${P}/voikko.oxt"

   PKG=$(basename "${COMPONENT}")

   # Global scope in install-oo2-voikko

   if [[ -e "${HOME}/.openoffice.org2/.lock" ]] ;

   then

      die "lockfile from previous failed installation attempt found in \

         ${HOME}/.openoffice.org2/.lock, please clean and retry"

   fi

   # register()

   if [[ "${COMPONENT}" == "" ]] ;

   then

      die "UNO component not found"

   fi

   einfo "Trying to register uno package ${COMPONENT}..."

   HOME=${HOME} "${UNOPKG}" add --shared "${COMPONENT}"

   if [[ $? == 0 ]] ;

   then

      einfo "Voikko package (${PKG}) registered succesfully"

   else

      die "Couldn’t register ${PN} package (${PKG})"

   fi

   elog "Please note that ${PN} is very dependent on ABI compatible "

   elog "version of OpenOffice.org to exist on system when removing voikko!"

   elog "Before incompatible update or removal of OpenOffice you must"

   elog "unmerge ${PN}!"

   

}

pkg_prerm() {

   #unregister()

   UNOPKG_LIST="$(${UNOPKG} list --shared 2> /dev/null)"

   if [[ $? != 0 ]] ; then

      ewarn "Couldn’t list existing packages..."

   fi

   PKG=$(echo ${UNOPKG_LIST} | egrep -m1 "^Identifier: (org.puimula.ooovoikko|org.openoffice.legacy.openoffice.org-voikko.*.uno.pkg)" | sed -ne "s/^Identifier: \\(.*\\)/\\1/p")

   if [ "${PKG}" != "" ]; then

      einfo "Removing uno package ${PKG}..."

      if "${UNOPKG}" remove --shared ${PKG} &>/dev/null

      then

         einfo "${PN} package (${PKG}) unregistered succesfully"

      else

         die "Couldn’t uninstall existing ${PN} packages"

      fi

   else

      ewarn "Couldn’t find existing ${PN} packages."

      ewarn "You may need to \`unopkg remove\` them manually."

   fi

}

```

----------

## Flammie

 *MtP wrote:*   

> Jotta asennus saataisiin täysin kivuttomaksi tulisi OpenOfficen ebuildia muokata niin, että kopioisi myös sdk:n tiedostot OpenOfficen hakemistoon.

 

Niin, se on se joka vaaditaan jotta openoffice-voikon saisi edes teoriassa Portage-puuhun (tai edes toimimaan järkevästi muutenkaan). En usko että asiaan tulee kuitenkaan parannusta vieläkään.

 *Quote:*   

> Lisäksi tuon  setsdkenv_unix-konfugurointi skriptin tekemät asiat voisi laittaa openoffice-voikko ebuildiin tai sitten muuten parantaa integraatiota skriptin ja ebuildin välillä. 

 

Jossain ikivanhassa ebuildissa oli SDK-muuttujat mukana. Muistaakseni sanottiin, ettei toimi jos ${ROOT} != /, tai jos muuttujat mitenkään oo.o:n versioiden välillä muuttuvat, joten mahdoton ylläpidettävä sellaisenaan.

 *Quote:*   

> Skriptin kysymykset ovat mielestäni vähän turha hidaste asennuksen aikana, koska oletukset ovat kuitenkin oikein.

 

Openoffice-sdk-paketissa oli joskus pätsätty skripti josta kysymykset oli kai poistettu niin että sourcettaminen riitti. 

Voin päivittää tuon overlayn paketin version tuolla ebuildilla, mutten hirveästi jouda näkemään vaivaa sen eteen kun en kuitenkaan jouda korjata openofficen SDK -juttua.

----------

## ville.aakko

Hei!

Mikähän on "oikea" tapa asentaa Voikko Gentoohon tällä hetkellä? Käsittääkseni OOo:n odk-useflag ei toimi vieläkään niin kuin pitäisi? Hunspell-fi -overlaytä ei enää ole, ja finnish-overlay ei tykkää OOo:n 2.4 -versiosta joka on portagessa. Finnish- overlay:ssä on openoffice-sdk 2.3.0 joka vaatii OOo:n 2.3.x -version jota ei ole missään. Hmm...

Onko se rikki vai löytyykö jostakin oikein asentuva voikko  :Smile: 

Tällä hetkellä taitaa olla voikko asennettuna omasta paikallisesta overlaystä, enkä enää muista mistä hain ebuildit. Viimeksi kun oikolukua tarvitsin, toimi voikko ihan ongelmitta. Ja toimii näemmä tälläkin hetkellä tässä Firefoxissa  :Smile: 

 - Ville

----------

## Flammie

 *ville.aakko wrote:*   

> Mikähän on "oikea" tapa asentaa Voikko Gentoohon tällä hetkellä?

 

Itse käsin varmaan  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hunspell-fi -overlaytä ei enää ole, ja finnish-overlay ei tykkää OOo:n 2.4 -versiosta joka on portagessa. Finnish- overlay:ssä on openoffice-sdk 2.3.0 joka vaatii OOo:n 2.3.x -version jota ei ole missään. Hmm...

 

Näin-o. Katselen tänä viikonloppuna, mutta jos se ei mene suht helposti kuten pahoin pelkään en välttämättä tappele paljoa sen kanssa. Itse kun en oikeastaan käytä OpenOffice.orgia kuin satunnaisen postissa tulevan M$ Office -roskan lukemiseen. Ja OpenOfficen kanssa tappelu on melko työlästä ja pitkällistä.

 *Quote:*   

> Onko se rikki vai löytyykö jostakin oikein asentuva voikko 

 

Juh, voikko itsessään varmaan on kunnossa overlayssa jo viikonlopun jälkeen, se on melko kiltti ja toimiva paketti riippuvuuksineenkin, ja luulen jo tietäväni mitä pikkujuttuja on lahonnut.

Voikot ja tmispellit pitäis kyllä toimia ainakin nyt. Mozvoikko ei ihan lähtenyt, vissiin paras asentaa käsin .xpi:stä. OpenOffice kääntyy seuraavat n tuntia vielä.

----------

## corec

Onkos kukaan laittanut voikkoa toimimaan Openoffice 3:n kanssa vielä? Ainakaan finnish-overlayssa ei ollut openoffice-sdk:ta kuin versiolle 2.2 ja 2.3.

----------

## Nuteater

tmispellin (0.7) DEPENDeistä taitaa puuttua glibmm. Ainakin täällä tulee tällaista herjaa configurelta.

Sain muuten voikolla siivottua muutaman krijoitusvirheen gradusta. Kiitokset siis tekijöille ja finnish-overlayn ylläpitäjälle  :Smile: .

----------

## Flammie

 *Nuteater wrote:*   

> tmispellin (0.7) DEPENDeistä taitaa puuttua glibmm. Ainakin täällä tulee tällaista herjaa configurelta.

 

Totta, lisäsin sen.

 *Quote:*   

> Sain muuten voikolla siivottua muutaman krijoitusvirheen gradusta.

 

Itselläni se vain lisäili kielioppivirheitä ja ehdotteli törkeyksiä joka puolella  :Wink: 

----------

## corec

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *Nuteater wrote:*   tmispellin (0.7) DEPENDeistä taitaa puuttua glibmm. Ainakin täällä tulee tällaista herjaa configurelta. 
> 
> Totta, lisäsin sen.
> 
> 

 

Voisitko korjata dependin 

```
>=dev-libs/glibmm-2.4
```

Oikea paketti näyttäisi olevan 

```
>=dev-cpp/glibmm-2.4
```

----------

## Flammie

 *corec wrote:*   

> Voisitko korjata dependin 
> 
> ```
> >=dev-libs/glibmm-2.4
> ```
> ...

 

Hehjoo, nyt pitäisi olla oikein.

----------

## anatemus

FYI, jos ei ole vielä mainittu: KDE4.1 (ja siten myös Koffice?) löytää suomenkielisen oikoluvun kun asentaa ensin app-text/voikko:n (itsellä 2.0 versio) overlaysta ja sen jälkeen kääntää uudestaan/päivittää app-text/enchant-1.4.2:n suoraan portagesta. Enchantissa on k.o. versiosta eteenpäin tuki Voikolle ja se löysi Voikon asennuksen aikana.

 *corec wrote:*   

> Onkos kukaan laittanut voikkoa toimimaan Openoffice 3:n kanssa vielä? Ainakaan finnish-overlayssa ei ollut openoffice-sdk:ta kuin versiolle 2.2 ja 2.3.

 

Yritin bumpata versioita openoffice-sdk:sta ja openoffice-voikko:sta, mutta näyttää ikävä kyllä vaativan enemmän asiantuntemusta  :Sad:  Sain SDK-kludgen jotakuinkin asentumaan, mutta Voikon kääntäminen ei onnistu sen kanssa (kirjastoja puuttuu tms). Tod.näk. SDK:n asennus ei mennyt nappiin, eikä minullakaan ole NIIN suurta tarvetta oikoluvulle OOo:ssa että innoistuisin debuggaamaan pidemmälle...

----------

## Flammie

 *anatemus wrote:*   

> FYI, jos ei ole vielä mainittu: KDE4.1 (ja siten myös Koffice?) löytää suomenkielisen oikoluvun kun asentaa ensin app-text/voikko:n (itsellä 2.0 versio) overlaysta ja sen jälkeen kääntää uudestaan/päivittää app-text/enchant-1.4.2:n suoraan portagesta. Enchantissa on k.o. versiosta eteenpäin tuki Voikolle ja se löysi Voikon asennuksen aikana.

 

Joo, vanhastaan tuo enchantin voikko-laajennos oli voikko-paketin asennuksessa, eli jos joku esim. portagen collision-protectissa törmää virheisiin niin se johtuu siitä.

 *Quote:*   

>  *corec wrote:*   Onkos kukaan laittanut voikkoa toimimaan Openoffice 3:n kanssa vielä? Ainakaan finnish-overlayssa ei ollut openoffice-sdk:ta kuin versiolle 2.2 ja 2.3. 
> 
> Yritin bumpata versioita openoffice-sdk:sta ja openoffice-voikko:sta, mutta näyttää ikävä kyllä vaativan enemmän asiantuntemusta  Sain SDK-kludgen jotakuinkin asentumaan, mutta Voikon kääntäminen ei onnistu sen kanssa (kirjastoja puuttuu tms). Tod.näk. SDK:n asennus ei mennyt nappiin, eikä minullakaan ole NIIN suurta tarvetta oikoluvulle OOo:ssa että innoistuisin debuggaamaan pidemmälle...

 

Openofficen binääri-SDK:ssa versus sorsa-paketin udk-installaatiossa on vielä ainakin pari elementtiä, jotka pitää hoitaa että asennus edes satunnaisesti toimii. Yksi on SDK:n setenv-skripti, joka interaktiivisesti asettelee muuttujia. Toinen ongelma on että joka versiossa headerit ja muut data-tiedostot ja jotkin sovellusbinääritkin näyttävät jakautuvan eri tavalla vähän eri paikkoihin jotta muutoinkin fragiili bumppaus olisi hankalaa.

----------

## Nuteater

Tuolla finnish-overlayssä on varmaan jäänyt suomi-malagan päivitys hieman kesken

tai sitten on tapahtunut jotain muuta hämäryyttä. Huomasin vaan, että versiosta 1.2

puuttuu nyt x86-keywordi kokonaan, ja ChangeLog sanoo että:

```
*suomi-malaga-1.2 (23 Jun 2009)

  23 Jun 2009; Flammie Pirinen <flammie@gentoo.org>

  +suomi-malaga-1.3.ebuild:

  version bump.

*suomi-malaga-1.2 (02 Oct 2008)

  02 Oct 2008; Flammie Pirinen <flammie@gentoo.org>

  +suomi-malaga-1.2.ebuild:

  version bump.
```

Kuitenkaan tuota 1.3-version ebuildia ei overlaystä löydy. Alkoi vain häiritsemään

kun tuon puuttuvan keywordin takia portage haluaisi nyt poistaa tyystin koko

suomi-malagan  :Smile: .

----------

## playmiac

Onko kukaan virittänyt Voikkoa toimimaan OpenOffice 3.1:een amd64:ssa GCC 4.4.1:llä käännettynä?

Tuumin tässä UDKn asennusvirittelyä ja pohdin onko kenelläkään vinkkejä päänsäryn hillitsemiseksi  :Smile: 

----------

## Flammie

 *Nuteater wrote:*   

> Tuolla finnish-overlayssä on varmaan jäänyt suomi-malagan päivitys hieman kesken
> 
> tai sitten on tapahtunut jotain muuta hämäryyttä. Huomasin vaan, että versiosta 1.2
> 
> puuttuu nyt x86-keywordi kokonaan, ja ChangeLog sanoo että:
> ...

 

Korjasin nyt tämän. Keywordit ovataina sitä millä on testattu, joten jos siellä on ~amd64 niin se pitää lisätä keywords.confiin vaikka muutoin olisikin x86-järjestelmä. Ainoa oikea x86 mikä minulla on jäljelä on AspireOne D150 eikä se ole mikään paras testialusta niin ~x86-keywordeja on enintään satunnaisesti.

----------

## Kranu

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151798

Eli Portagesta löytyy nyt OpenOfficen korjattu ebuild. Nyt asentuu ODK oikein (ainakin korjauksen tekijän mukaan, en ole vielä itse testannut).

Toivottavasti tämä tulee jatkossa helpottamaan Voikon asennusta  :Smile: 

----------

## Flammie

 *Kranu wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151798
> 
> Eli Portagesta löytyy nyt OpenOfficen korjattu ebuild. Nyt asentuu ODK oikein (ainakin korjauksen tekijän mukaan, en ole vielä itse testannut).
> 
> Toivottavasti tämä tulee jatkossa helpottamaan Voikon asennusta 

 

Näyttää toimivan. Nyt openoffice-voikko riippuu openoffice[odk]:sta.

----------

## playmiac

Päivitin itselleni finnish overlay:ssä olevia ebuildeja versionumeroita kasvattamalla ja keyword:ejä lisäämällä seuraavasti: voikko-> 2.3.1, suomi-malaga->1.5, malaga->7.12 sekä openoffice-voikko 3.3.1 (OpenOffice versio on 3.2). Pikakokeiden perusteella toimii hyvin amd64:ssä. Kiitokset kehittäjille!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nuteater

Tuolla finnish-overlayssä on joku digest pielessä:

```
Calculating dependencies \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /var/lib/layman/finnish/sci-misc/suomi-malaga/suomi-malaga-9999.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 2d4d68fb3120a689beb9dfcf56e3dd4d9c7e81c1

 * Expected: 555ba2d25f779e27b08c8f36993ebb70a1fc950a
```

Lisäys: ja nyt itse asiassa huomasin tällaisenkin:  :Smile: 

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-text/ispell-3.3.02-r99::finnish (masked by: invalid: RDEPEND: missing whitespace around ')' at 'app-text/tmispell)', token 3 in '/var/db/pkg/app-text/ispell-3.3.02-r99/RDEPEND')
```

----------

## meklu

Olen tuossa väsännyt app-office/openoffice-voikko -ebuildin pohjalta app-office/libreoffice-voikko -paketin ja lisäsin app-text/voikko:on keywordin ~amd64 sekä bumppasin sen version 3.2:een. Molemmat ebuildit on testattu toimiviksi. Vielä kun saisi nämä overlayhin.

app-office/libreoffice-voikko-3.2: http://pastebin.com/AfXfELHT

app-text/voikko-3.2: http://pastebin.com/VziCAmkn

----------

## Flammie

 *meklu wrote:*   

> Olen tuossa väsännyt app-office/openoffice-voikko -ebuildin pohjalta app-office/libreoffice-voikko -paketin ja lisäsin app-text/voikko:on keywordin ~amd64 sekä bumppasin sen version 3.2:een. Molemmat ebuildit on testattu toimiviksi. Vielä kun saisi nämä overlayhin.
> 
> app-office/libreoffice-voikko-3.2: http://pastebin.com/AfXfELHT
> 
> app-text/voikko-3.2: http://pastebin.com/VziCAmkn

 

Lisäsin voikon vihdoin, ja officen kunhan se kääntyy. Sori kun kesti tällä kertaa, yritin kiireessä jo aiempana mutta silloin en tajunnut että mystiset virheilmoitukset johtuivat siitä että pastebin oli aikaansaanut dos-rivinvaihtoja.

----------

## nikoboc

Olen päivitellyt noita finnish overlaysta löytyviä ebuildeja sitä mukaa, kun uusia versioita on julkaistu, ja sain vihdoin laitettua ne julkisesti nähtäville. Eli löytyvät täältä: https://github.com/nikobockerman/nikos_gentoo_overlay

Tuolta löytyy myös libreoffice-voikko -ebuild lähes samassa muodossa kuin meklun yllä tekemä ebuild. Myös uusimmat suomi-malagan sekä voikon versiot löytyvät tuolta.

----------

## ptrck

Toimiiko kellään finnish-overlayn libreoffice-voikko-3.2 libreoffice-3.5.03 kanssa? Mulla tulee seuraava virheilmoitus:

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-voikko-3.2/work/libreoffice-voikko-3.2 ...

make -j2 oxt 

mkdir -p build/oxt/META-INF

mkdir -p build/oxt

sed -e "s/VOIKKO_EXTENSION_SHAREDLIB/voikko.so/g;s/UNOPKG_PLATFORM/Linux_x86/g;/GRAMMAR_CHECKER_DISABLED/d" < oxt/META-INF/manifest.xml.template > build/oxt/META-INF/manifest.xml

sed -e "s/VOIKKO_VERSION/3.2/g" < oxt/description.xml.template > build/oxt/description.xml

mkdir -p build/hpp

"/usr/lib/libreoffice/sdk/bin/cppumaker" -Gc -BUCR -O./build/hpp "/usr/lib/libreoffice/ure-link/share/misc/types.rdb" "/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/offapi.rdb"

mkdir -p build/oxt

cp "oxt/config.xcu" "build/oxt/config.xcu"

cppumaker : init registries failed, check your registry files.

make: *** [build/hpp.flag] Virhe 99

make: *** Odotetaan keskeneräisiä töitä....

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-voikko-3.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   make failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2281:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake oxt || die "make failed"

 * 

```

terv. ptrck

----------

## Juippisi

Heips, nuo vanhat ebuildit toimivat hyvin kun oli malaga käytössä, mutta nyt voikko näytti siirtyvän malagasta johonkin omaan versioonsa (voikko-fi) niin piti tehdä hieman muutoksia jotta sai voikon toimimaan. 

Yhden illan ajan ihmettelin noita päivitettyjä paketteja ja ebuildien kirjotusta, mutta sain ainakin omalla koneella toimimaan oikoluvun uusimman LibreOfficen (5.1.1.3) kanssa. Ajattelin jakaa ebuildit, jos joku muukin kaipaa toimivaa oikolukua Gentoollaan. Ebuildit ovat varmasti aivan kauheita, yhden käden sormilla voi laskea ne kerrat kun olen ebuildeja kirjoitellut. Libreoffice-voikko on täysin kopioitu jostain flammien aikaisemmasta ebuildista, ja nuo loput ovat pääsääntöisesti Arch Linuxin AURista katsottu. AURin Fomaan tarvittiin erillinen termcap-paketti, mutta luettuani hieman Gentoon foorumeilta miten "täällä" tuo -ltermcap kuuluisi hoitaa, niin siellä ebuildissa on kohta sed -i 's/-ltermcap/-lncurses/' Makefile joka itselläni toimii hyvin. 

TLDR: Uusin voikko-oikoluku Libreofficeen, ebuildit ovat kauheita ja vastuuta niistä en kanna ja takuuta en anna. Toimii itselläni. Onnea matkaan. 

dev-libs/foma-0.9.18

```

# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=5

DESCRIPTION="A set of utilities for constructing finite-state automata and transducers"

HOMEPAGE="https://code.google.com/p/foma/"

SRC_URI="https://bitbucket.org/mhulden/foma/downloads/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="Apache"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="sys-libs/zlib

      sys-libs/readline"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

#S="${WORKDIR}/${P}"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd ${S}

   sed -i 's/\/usr\/local/\/usr/' Makefile

   sed -i 's/-ltermcap/-lncurses/' Makefile

   sed -i 's/(ldconfig || true)/ /' Makefile

}

src_compile() { 

   emake prefix=${D}/usr

}

src_install() { 

   emake prefix=${D}/usr install || die "installation failed"

}

```

dev-libs/libvoikko-4.0

Veikkaan että libreofficen PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET tulee olla sama, kuin mihin tässä (manuaalisesti) tuo libvoikon python-lisäosa asennetaan

```

# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=5

inherit eutils multilib versionator

DESCRIPTION="Libvoikko provides spell checking, hyphenation, grammar checking and morphological analysis for Finnish language."

HOMEPAGE="http://voikko.puimula.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.puimula.org/voikko-sources/${PN}/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2+"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=dev-lang/python-3.4"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_configure() {

   econf \

      --prefix=/usr \

      --enable-hfst=false \

      --with-dictionary-path=/usr/share/voikko

}

src_install() { 

   emake DESTDIR="${D}" install

   cd ${S}

   mkdir -p ${D}/usr/$(get_libdir)/python3.4/site-packages/

   cp ${S}/python/libvoikko.py ${D}/usr/$(get_libdir)/python3.4/site-packages/libvoikko.py

}

```

dev-libs/voikko-fi-2.0

```

# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=5

PYTHON_COMPAT=( python2_7 python3_4 )

inherit python-any-r1

DESCRIPTION="Finnish dictionary for libvoikko based spell checkers. (vvfst format)"

HOMEPAGE="http://voikko.puimula.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.puimula.org/voikko-sources/${PN}/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2+"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=dev-libs/libvoikko-4.0 

      dev-libs/foma 

      ${PYTHON_DEPS}"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_compile() {

   emake vvfst || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR="${D}/usr/share/voikko/" vvfst-install

   # dodoc README{,.fi}

}

```

app-office/libreoffice-voikko-5.0

```

# Copyright 1999-2013 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=2

inherit eutils versionator multilib

#MY_P="${P/office-voikko/office.org-voikko}"

#MY_PN="${PN/office-voikko/office.org-voikko}"

DESCRIPTION="Free Finnish spell checking and hyphenation for OpenOffice"

IUSE=""

HOMEPAGE="http://voikko.puimula.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.puimula.org/voikko-sources/${PN}/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-3"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

DEPEND="app-office/libreoffice[odk]

   >=dev-libs/voikko-fi-2.0

   sys-apps/grep

   sys-apps/sed

   sys-apps/sysvinit"

RDEPEND="app-office/libreoffice

   dev-libs/libvoikko"

#S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

pkg_setup() {

   if pidof soffice.bin >/dev/null; then

      ewarn "${PN} may not be installed while LibreOffice is running."

   fi

   LIBREOFFICE_SDK_DIR="${ROOT}/usr/lib/libreoffice/sdk"

   if has_version "<app-office/libreoffice-3.5"; then

      LIBREOFFICE_SDK_DIR="${ROOT}/usr/lib/libreoffice/basis-link/sdk"

   fi

   einfo "Setting SDK environment from "

   einfo "${LIBREOFFICE_SDK_DIR}/setsdkenv_unix.sh"

   source "${LIBREOFFICE_SDK_DIR}"/setsdkenv_unix.sh

   export UNOPKG="${ROOT}"/usr/bin/unopkg

}

src_compile() {

   emake oxt || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

   dodoc README ChangeLog || die "docs missing"

   emake DESTDIR="${D}/usr/$(get_libdir)/${P}" install-unpacked

   insinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/libreoffice/share/extension/install/

   doins build/voikko.oxt

}

# FIXME: installation of an unopkg is troublesome, move to src_install when

# OO.o supports it somehow sanely

pkg_postinst() {

   # N.B.: uno packages meddle with $HOME, let’s fool it

   HOME="${S}"

   cd "${S}"

   # select component

   COMPONENT="${ROOT}/usr/$(get_libdir)/libreoffice/share/extension/install/voikko.oxt"

   einfo "Trying to register ${COMPONENT}..."

   HOME=${HOME} "${UNOPKG}" add --shared "${COMPONENT}"

   if [[ $? == 0 ]] ;

   then

      einfo "${PN} package registered succesfully"

   else

      eerror "Couldn’t register ${PN} package "

   fi

   elog "Please note that ${PN} is very dependent on ABI compatible "

   elog "version of LibreOffice to exist on system when removing ${PN}!"

   elog "Before any incompatible update or removal of LibreOffice you must"

   elog "unmerge ${PN}!"

}

pkg_prerm() {

   #unregister()

   UNOPKG_LIST="$(${UNOPKG} list --shared 2> /dev/null)"

   if [[ $? != 0 ]] ; then

      ewarn "Couldn’t list existing packages..."

   fi

   PKG=$(echo "${UNOPKG_LIST}" | egrep -m1 "^Identifier: (org.puimula.ooovoikko|org.libreoffice.legacy.libreoffice-voikko.*.uno.pkg)" | sed -ne "s/^Identifier: \\(.*\\)/\\1/p")

   if [ "${PKG}" != "" ]; then

      einfo "Removing uno package ${PKG}..."

      if "${UNOPKG}" remove --shared ${PKG} &>/dev/null

      then

         einfo "${PN} package (${PKG}) unregistered succesfully"

      else

         die "Couldn’t uninstall existing ${PN} packages"

      fi

   else

      ewarn "Couldn’t find existing ${PN} packages."

      ewarn "You may need to \`unopkg remove\` them manually."

   fi

}

```

```

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/foma-0.9.18::localhost  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libvoikko-4.0::localhost  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/voikko-fi-2.0::localhost  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-5.1.1.3::gentoo  USE="branding dbus gstreamer gtk kde odk (-aqua) -bluetooth -coinmp -collada -cups -debug -eds (-firebird) -gltf -gnome -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -libressl -mysql -postgres (-telepathy) {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4 -python2_7 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 python3_5*" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-voikko-5.0::localhost  0 KiB

```

http://roskakori.org/tmp/libreoffice-voikko-5.0.png

----------

## Juippisi

Olen pitänyt voikkoa päivitettynä ja ainakin itselläni toimii vielä, ja tänään pystytin Github-accountin joten muutkin voi kokeilla:

https://github.com/juippis/jps-gentoo

```
layman -a jps-gentoo

emerge -av libreoffice-voikko
```

----------

## Zucca

Kiitosta. Vetäsen nuo tolle desktoppikoneelle jossa on ~amd64.

Jos muistan, niin annan myös palautetta.  :Razz: 

----------

## emagdnim

 *Juippisi wrote:*   

> Olen pitänyt voikkoa päivitettynä ja ainakin itselläni toimii vielä, ja tänään pystytin Github-accountin joten muutkin voi kokeilla:
> 
> https://github.com/juippis/jps-gentoo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kiitos!

----------

## passst

Moi,

yritin äsken asentaa voikkoa uudelle läppärille. Dev-libs/foma kohdalla herjaa, että

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: dev-libs/foma-0.9.18::jps-gentoo failed (prepare phase):                                                                                           
> 
>  *   eapply_user (or default) must be called in src_prepare()!

 

Osaako kukaan sanoa, mistä johtuu? Vai onkohan toi dev-libs/foman ebuild vielä ajan tasalla?

Ilmeisesti EAPI=6 määrittelee ton eapply_userin pakolliseksi, jos nyt oikein ymmärsin... 

Tosin itsellä ei ole kokemusta ebuildien tekemisestä,

Googlen haku vain sylkäs linkin tonne Gentoon EAPI-ohjeisiin... 

T: Patrick

----------

## Juippisi

Moi! 

Kävin muutama viikko sitten ebuildit Repomanin avulla läpi ja silloin tuli päiviteltyä nuo EAPIt, mutta se ei herjannut tuosta eapply_userin tai defaultin puuttumisesta mitään. Ne tarvitaan nykyään aina kun src_preparen alla tekee jotain. 

Korjasin tuon foma-0.9.18 ebuildin ja koitin kahdella koneella, että se nyt toimii. Käänsin myös voikko-fi:n ja libreoffice-voikko -paketin ja testasin, että ne toimivat Libreofficessa. Eli seuraavan syncin tai layman -S -komennon jälkeen pitäisi onnistua libreoffice-voikko -paketin asennus!

Kiitos palautteesta!

----------

## passst

Superb!

Nyt pelittää...

----------

## Zucca

Jeps. Asentin tän kanssa. Joutu muutaman uuden paketin hyväksymään ~:nä, mutta näyttää toimivan.

----------

